# PowerBook G3 Lombard sans vie



## Superparati (14 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

La semaine dernière j'ai récupéré un certain nombre de PowerBook et autres ordinateurs Apple 
Wallstreet, PQD, Lombard et Pismo soit pratiquement toute la série de PB G3, il me manquait le kanga (j'en possède déjà un) ! 

Parmi eux, il y a un PowerBook G3 "Lombard" 400Mhz qui ne veut pas démarrer.

Comme pour les autres modèle, dès que je branche l'ordinateur à une source électrique j'ai la LED verte et le ventilateur s'activent. Jusque-là tout va bien 
Puis habituellement la LED disparait et le ventilateur s'éteint. Dans mon cas, la LED reste alimenté et le ventilateur reste sans vie.

J'ai effectué les manipulations suivantes :
- Remplacement de la ram, changement de slot (inférieur/supérieur)
- Reset
- Déconnecter la pile puis boot, rien.

Remarque : le PB en question n'a pas de disque dur.

J'ai remarqué néanmoins que l'ordinateur réagissait différemment avec une batterie dans l'ordinateur.
Explication : la LED disparaît et le ventilateur bouge de quelques millimètres sans pour autant démarrer.

Ma première question :
Qu'elle est la signification de la LED verte toujours allumée ?

Deuxième question :
Pourquoi avec une batterie la LED s'éteint et le ventilateur bouge (pas de beaucoup).
_- Le ventilateur se réveille oui mais pendant une milliseconde, le courant arrive jusqu'à lui mais trop peu pour continuer dans sa lancer._

Merci pour vos réponses.


_ps: ce topic n'a pas sa place ici, serait-il possible de le déplacer dans la catégorie iBook/PowerBook ? merci_ (je m'auto modère)


----------



## iMacounet (14 Juillet 2011)

Il doit y avoir un problème de carte d'alimentation ...


----------



## Superparati (14 Juillet 2011)

Je penche moi sur la carte fille défectueuse. Mais je n'ai rien pour tester ^^ hmm
la carte fille du pismo doit être compatible avec le lombard  à vérifier dans la doc


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juillet 2011)

Non, la carte fille du Pismo n'est pas compatible avec le lombard (les connecteurs sont d'ailleurs complètement différents : à gauche Pismo, à droite Lombard).





J'ai ici une carte fille de Lombard (333 Mhz, celle de la photo), elle est endommagée, mais acceptait de faire démarrer la machine (c'est la cache L2 qui est H.S.). Si tu veux essayer, je te la passe, je dois même avoir une ou deux barrettes de 64 Mo en état à mettre dessus.

Toutefois, ton histoire de LED verte me laisse dubitatif : j'ai eu trois WallStreet (enfin &#8230; Un Wallstreet et deux PDQ), deux Lombard (un 333 et un 400) et j'ai encore un Pismo (un "400" overclocké à 500 Mhz), lorsque je les branch(ais)e, ni la LED ni le ventilo ne se manifest(ai)ent.

La LED verte, c'est le voyant de veille, quant au ventilateur, c'est la température du disque dur qui le déclenche (en effet, les G3 n'avaient pas de sonde de température, et Apple a utilisé celle interne des disques pour commander le refroidissement).

Le seul moment où la LED doit s'allumer et le ventilo "souffler un coup", c'est à la réinitialisation de la PMU, donc je penche pour un problème de ce côté sur ta machine.


----------



## Superparati (14 Juillet 2011)

Je viens de me rendre compte que je mélange deux problèmes ^^
Autant pour moi, J'ai un problème avec un Lombard et un Wallstreet.

Le lombard, il ne démarre pas du tout, aucun signe de vie.

Le wallstreet, LED verte toujours allumée et ne démarrage pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2011)

Alors c'est le WallStreet qui doit avoir un problème de PMU, le Lombard, si tu veux essayer ma carte Proc &#8230; mais à mon retour de vacances (début août).

Sinon, si tu vois passer une alim de MDD &#8230;


----------



## Superparati (15 Juillet 2011)

Alim MDD, je surveille cela  

ta proposition est fort sympathique pour le lombard 
Pour le Wallstreet, l'unité de gestion de l'alimentation se trouve sur la carte mère ou est indépendant ?

Bonne vacances !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2011)

Superparati a dit:


> Alim MDD, je surveille cela
> 
> ta proposition est fort sympathique pour le lombard
> Pour le Wallstreet, l'unité de gestion de l'alimentation se trouve sur la carte mère ou est indépendant ?
> ...



Comme sur tous les PB G3, je pense qu'elle est sur la carte qui est située sous le trackpad (celle qui assure les contacts avec la batterie et les baies d'extension).

Pour le lombard, aucun problème, c'est la dernière pièce de Lombard qu'il me reste (et elle n'est pas réellement opérationnelle, elle pourra juste te servir à déterminer si c'est bien la carte processeur qui est morte ou si c'est autre chose), et ni elle ni les deux barrettes de PC66 qu'il me reste ne peuvent me servir de toute façon (mon Pismo utilise de la PC100).


----------

